# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Офисные и мини игры >  Правитель. Колосс

## Sanych

*Правитель. Колосс*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Увлекательная стратегия с элементами квеста в стиле "поиск предметов". Постройте могущественную эллинскую империю и станьте зодчим Колосса Родосского! Вас ждут великие дела!

От себя добавлю, игра действительно интересная.

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Кто играл, отпишитесь как игра???

----------

